# Is there anything that can help boost IUI success?



## molly1 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi,

My dw and I are currently having IUI at Manchester Fertility; the doctor there advised 3 IUI treatments and if we had no success to move onto IVF.

We have had 2 failed attempts and have got our 3 rd treatment coming up, hopefully later this week. As there are no medical problems, the doctor was really positive that IUI would work but as we are facing our final attempt we are getting worried 

We have discussed IVF but as we have experienced a family member going through it with no success and seeing how difficult it was for her, we are really reluctant to go down that road and would rather stay on the IUI path.

I have noticed that some people have had things prescribed to help IUI, is this just due to medical reasons or are there things available to help boost our chances of conception?

Thanks x


----------



## KerriJo (Jun 25, 2011)

Hello,

I am single and have a 2 year old boy conceived on my third iui in 2011. I am now hoping for a sibling and also due to have my third iui this week as my two previous cycles this year have not worked. 

When I had treatment for my son, for the first two cycles I took so much care of myself, rested after the procedure, ate well, had lots of sleep and took extra vitamins. Neither cycle worked. On my third cycle I was pretty resigned to it not working that I didn't rest, didn't eat well and just got on with life. I could not believe that cycle worked. I think I had taken the pressure and worry off myself of it working and it did!! 

This time round I feel panic at my approaching third treatment as otherwise for me too, I am looking at IVF, something I had hoped to avoid. 

Good luck with your treatment this week and I hope some good advice comes along as I will be taking it up too!!


----------



## molly1 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, lovely to hear that it worked for you and fingers crossed it will work again!

We have totally been manic with diet, vitamins, rest... I did actually joke the other day and say we should try after a night on the town, as it seems to have worked a treat for some of our straight friends 

Good luck.x


----------



## dawnyx (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi molly1
All i can say is try and relax about it... I know it's easier said than done!! 
We were soooooo stressed out about getting pregnant and tried to do "Everything" right but if its going to work I'm sure it will.  we did 3 together one after the other and in hindsight we might have had a rest in between each cycle.
We did get offered some drugs on the 2-3 attempt so maybe you should ask your doctor. 
keep positive both and if you do go the ivf route its not bad for everyone. i went through it without anyone in the family knowing and I have a noisy family lol and we got our beautiful boy on the 1st round 
All the luck to u xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Molly*, hi. We had 6 iui's at manchester fertility none of which worked. I think it's just one of them things that works for some and not others. We wouldn't of done 6 if we didn't get anything back so to speak, we would of only done 3 but if we did the 6 we got nhs funding for 3 goes of ivf so it was financially beneficial for us to do the 6. Are you not entitled to nhs funding? 
The first 3 were natural cycles and the last 3 were with clomid. This was prescribed purely to help us along but it didn't work. Our consultant was convinced it would work for us. There's nothing medically wrong with me, it was just unfortunate. 
Best of luck whatever you decide to do. Hopefully you won't need it and this go will work. X


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

We've had two IUIs earlier this year both natural with trigger shot.  I have a low AMH and also for four cycles didn't pick up positives on ovulation sticks, clinic say this doesn't mean anything but maybe the non ovulation means eggs weren't mature enough.  We are now moving onto IVF of we had unlimited funds I'd be happy to do 12 cycles of IUI but we have to fund this journey ourselves.

If you check out the supplements page on here there is some good advice.  Mostly I just think it's down to luck.


----------



## molly1 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi,

Thanks for your replies and advice; I think we will try this last attempt at IUI, hopefully it will work  if not we will then decide what to do.

We are not entitled to NHS funding in North Wales according to our GP, we approached them first hoping that there would be some help but it was a point blank no.

We are keeping our fingers crossed that this will be the one.

Thanks again.x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

I think I'd go back to your gp, the following is taken from the 'Specialist Fertility Services for Welsh Patients'

"Same sex couples/single women/single men with unexplained infertility will only be listed for IVF, with or without ICSI, treatment if it is demonstrated that they have not conceived following artificial insemination at or just prior to the known time of ovulation on at least six non-stimulated cycles".

This is exactly the same as what we had to do. We had to self fund 6 cycles if iui then we were entitled to nhs funding. This document is freely available on www.infertilitynetworkuk.com

I'd have a read then take it to your gp. X


----------



## molly1 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks for that info, we will have a read through it


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

I would. Maybe your gp doesn't know, mine didn't have a clue where to start. X


----------

